# FreeBSD Debug Symbols Question and OMAP4



## mfarrag (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello FreeBSDers,

   I am working on bringing FreeBSD to new hardware. One of the problems I faced is OMAP4 emulation (pandaboard). Unfortunately, it's only supported on CCSv4 and virtio so for large debug info, I used Code Composer Studio but I was asked for loading symbols for debugging which is vmlinux in Linux.

Unfortunately, I don't have strong knowledge in Linux. So, what is the similar file to this one in FreeBSD?

Also, will there be differences in the making process for building for pandaboard target or I should add paramters for OMAP4 make?

Regards,

Mohammed


----------



## SirDice (Jun 24, 2011)

mfarrag said:
			
		

> I was asked for loading symbols for debugging which is vmlinux in Linux. Unfortunately, I don't have strong knowledge in Linux. So, What is the similar file to this one in FreeBSD?


Vmlinux is the actual Linux kernel file. The FreeBSD kernel is in /boot/kernel/kernel.


----------



## mfarrag (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you


----------

